# Hi, from lancashire any one esle from here?



## saint-gaga (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, Im new and from lancashire.
I've recently got into mice and rodants, but I have had pets all my life
I've had ferrets, cats, rabbits, fish, hamsters.
My currect pets are: ten cats, two large aquarium of gold fish and other cold water fish, and a hamster.

I am in serch of a pair of chocolate satin mice.
So thats what made me find this forum.
and dont worry the cats live at my house while my fish and hamster and hopfully mice live at my partners.
so no need to worry for any eaten mice.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm from Manchester, so in your area.

are you looking for pets or to get into showing?

even if you are just interested in pet mice, then i would recommend becoming a member of the NMC and finding an NMC breeder. I breed chocs, but they are not at show standard yet and i haven't got satin in my lines.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Iam from Burnley in Lancashire

Regards

Paul


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

hi, im up in preston


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Im, in york so not quite as up north as you.x


----------

